# Pup in kennel whilst i'm on vacation !



## Gary Garner (Jun 30, 2007)

I've a bit of a worry..that perhaps I need addressing...

My GSD pup, Xena, will be going into boarding kennels whilst I'm away on vacation/holiday at the end of this month.

We're going away for a week and she'll be kenneled during my time away. The place where she's going I've been using for several years and I'm as happy and confident about them as you can be.

When she goes into the kennels she'll be 4 and a half months old. I've owned her since she was 2 months 3 weeks old.

I'm a bit worried/anxious/concerned that the experience will be negative for her and that it'll damage her early training, conditioning, bonding with me etc etc..

I know that I'm best introducing her to kennels as she's young as she is going to spend a week or two in them each year...but i'm concerned nevertheless...

Any thoughts, good or bad, i'd like to hear them...

Gary


----------



## Maren Bell Jones (Jun 7, 2006)

Any way you could get a house sitter instead? When me and my husband got married back in September, Zoso was not quite 2 yet and had not been formally boarded as I was always able to get a house sitter if I left town. But because it was over a 3 day weekend (Labor Day for us in the States), my usual sources were out of town themselves, so I boarded him with some friends who run a small kennel. He had pretty severe separation anxiety for about a month after we came back: destroyed the indoor kennel, scratched up the doors leading to and from the basement, tore up some carpet. Classic "I'm not bored, I'm freaked out" sort of separation anxiety behavior. He, of course, does not have the best nerves to begin with, but that's been my one experience.


----------

